# rb AN10 heater conversion



## eap (Nov 23, 2019)

hey guys am new to this forum,thanks for having me.

just wondering if anybody would show interest in these kits?

also if anybody has done an20 radiator hose conversions on there rbs and can offer any pictures of installs? 

thanks heaps guys very informative forum love it =)


----------

